# Winch mount with plow mount?? F-250 SD



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Do any of you guys have a winch on your truck and a plow? I found a great deal on a 10000lb. winch but can't figure out how i could us it with my plow mount on in the winter. Let me know what you guys know and think?


----------

